# 722 - Slingbox pro - remote issues



## mr_speeed (Mar 17, 2005)

Gang,

I have had my slingbox pro working for at least a year. My main input was a 921 and I was controlling it with no issues. I switched out the 921 months ago with a 722 (component input). I switched the remote code to use the 622 code and I made sure the remote address on tuner 1 is set at 1. It worked great for a few weeks and then the remote stopped working - video and audio are still fine. If I start up sling box 20 times in a month I will be able to use the remote once which is the crazy thing. Once in a while it will work.

I have tried repositioning the IR blasters, reinstalling the slingbox app with no success. Anybody have the similar problem?

Thanks


----------



## sam fisher (Mar 31, 2008)

mr_speeed said:


> Gang,
> 
> I have had my slingbox pro working for at least a year. My main input was a 921 and I was controlling it with no issues. I switched out the 921 months ago with a 722 (component input). I switched the remote code to use the 622 code and I made sure the remote address on tuner 1 is set at 1. It worked great for a few weeks and then the remote stopped working - video and audio are still fine. If I start up sling box 20 times in a month I will be able to use the remote once which is the crazy thing. Once in a while it will work.
> 
> ...


Did you try changing the remote control channel on the Dish box? Some of the channels are UHF only. I can't remember the range, but when I have had this problem, changing the channel was my solution. Hope that helps.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

I've got a 722 on IR and UHF code 1 connected to a SlingboxPro without isuses. I also have a 2nd 722 on IR and UHF code 2 also connected both work fine. 

The only time I've had issues like your describing is has been IR blaster issues on the Slingbox. You said you've made sure that you repositioned it. Have you checked the port on the back of the Slingbox Pro? Maybe it got dislodged. On my first Slingbox Pro that port actually broke off inside of the Slingbox Pro and I had to get it RMA'd.

I would unplug the port on the Slingbox and plug it back in. If that doesn't fix it maybe power cycle your Slingbox?


----------



## saltrek (Oct 22, 2005)

Exact same thing happened to me - the IR blaster port broke off after I switched receivers. They don't seem to make those very sturdy. Had to get mine replaced as well.


----------

